# Keeping my heels down, but not too far down. How do I fix it?



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got a huge problem with my heels. I have very flexible heels, which with dislocate with even minimum weight. However instead of finding my feet in the stirrups I find myself riding on the side of my stirrups. When I readjust but pushing the ball of my foot down into them it results in my foot being completely flat. Any advice?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd probably do what I was tought. Since you have problems though idk if it will work. I was told to stand on something and let your heel hang off. Practice putting your heels down correctly and just keep working on it at night.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

english_rider144 said:


> I'd probably do what I was tought. Since you have problems though idk if it will work. I was told to stand on something and let your heel hang off. Practice putting your heels down correctly and just keep working on it at night.


I actually need less flexibility in my heels. My heel goes so far down that I actually drop out of the stirrup all together. So I compensate by either pinching with my knees or keeping my foot flat in the stirrup, both of which are bad.

Edit: Maybe I should get pictures, my explanation here sucks.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

You say you ride on the side of your stirups, inside or outside of the stirup? I tend to ride on the inside of my stirup which points my toes out and because I have very weak ankles but I have great flexion in my ankles they can go very far down so what I have been doing is working on doing squats while balancing more on the outside of my foot to strenghten the inside of my ankle. Maybe if you are the opposite, working the opposite by pulling the your ankle in while doing squats will work.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I meant the back of the stirrup, When I said side I meant the vertical side,


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hmmmm. I have bad ankles, I broke the one and it bugs me when I ride. Have you tried working with the sturrips off?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

maybe you could try a different set of stirrup irons? most of us have the opposite problem-with heels popping up, maybe you need more iron so more of your foot is balanced? or maybe stiffer boots, or try building up the.... is it the achiles tendon? so you have more control over your ankle. wish i had that problem i draw up and heels come up with my knees


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh I am sorry, didn't understand that part. lol
What kind of stirrup pads do you use? I use to have the rubber ones and would slip out alot, but now I use the metal cheesgrater kind (lol thats what we call them IDK the actual name) but they have helped alot.


----------



## ColourFan (Nov 6, 2008)

Many riders make the mistake of having too short a leg stirrup resulting in not being able to maintain a 'grip' in the iron.
Best way to test the length you need is to sit the saddle and let you legs hang comfortably. The bottom of the iron should hang at the crease of ankle ... so that you just have to lift your toes to place your foot in the iron.
Thus positioning the iron will automatically get you a heels down effect.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's see some pictures. Never heard of someone having problems because they put their heels to far down.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

i've been told by a few people, too, that my heels are too low but i've never had that problem of my feet slipping out of the stirrups because of that...i don't force them down at all...here's what mine look like:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

GeminiJumper said:


> i've been told by a few people, too, that my heels are too low but i've never had that problem of my feet slipping out of the stirrups because of that...i don't force them down at all...here's what mine look like:


That looks about right. They only really affect my jumping. The flat it doesn't really matter


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i dont know if it's possible (i ride saddleseat, not huntseat), but to fix problems like this with my students, i would have them squeeze more with their knee - and do a lot of two point without irons.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> i dont know if it's possible (i ride saddleseat, not huntseat), but to fix problems like this with my students, i would have them squeeze more with their knee - and do a lot of two point without irons.


That's what I've been compensating with over jumps, but my lower leg then swings back. My trainer is trying to correct that, but old habits die hard.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe bringing the toe in more would help? think to bring your big toe lower than ur little toe....thats the opposite of what to think when putting your heals extra you...hmm....ive never rele heard of this porblem.....keep posted

it sourt of seems like ur pointing a little out...not a lot or anything, but maybe reeeally bringing ur toe in will help you keep ur heals less down and more balanced....i hope that helps a bit


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

Make sure that your stirrup is on the ball of your foot.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Supermane said:


> That's what I've been compensating with over jumps, but my lower leg then swings back. My trainer is trying to correct that, but old habits die hard.


well, i guess that makes sense...we don't jump!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with bringing your toe in more, pointing it more forward. Also try to keep your leg back under you more. When going over jumps, grip just a bit more with your calves, to steady your leg and take some of the pressure out of your stirrups.


----------

